# Flowmaster Cat-back Question



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

I know this sounds like a n00b question, but does the Flowmaster Cat-back bolt directly up to the stock pipes? I would like to quite the small voice of doubt in the back of my brain.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Church said:


> I know this sounds like a n00b question, but does the Flowmaster Cat-back bolt directly up to the stock pipes? I would like to quite the small voice of doubt in the back of my brain.


Yes, it bolts up to the stock pipes.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Yay! Gracias amigo.


----------

